# No wireless (Realtek RTL8188CE) Solved

## coffeecat

I built the kernel manually and included everything pertinent I could find. Here's the .config iwconfig reports "no wireless extensions", and wicd-client shows nothing to connect to when it doesn't simply crash. What should I do?[/url]Last edited by coffeecat on Fri Jul 25, 2014 10:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

from the chroot (unless you have wired connection) 

```
emerge linux-firmware

emerge pciutils

lspci -k

ifconfig -a

ifconfig
```

lspci -k output tells what driver the install media is using. if the wifi interface appears in "ifconfig -a" output the kernel sees the NIC attaches a driver and creates an interface. if the wifi interface appears in "ifconfig"  output the interface is being brought up. dhcpcd/dhcp (unleess fixed ip is planned) and wpa_supplicant should be installed, dhcp, dhcpcd, wpa_supplicant, net.<your interface name> should not be in any runlevel. net.lo should be in the boot run level, wicd in default run level

after data is gathered and changes made exit the chroot and reboot installed gentoo. if still unable to configure wicd: 

```
lspci -k

ifconfig -a

ifconfig

dmesg | grep -i rtl

dmesg | grep -i <your interface name>
```

----------

## coffeecat

In the chroot, lspci -k gives

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57785 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0647

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

02:00.1 SD Host controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM57765/57785 SDXC/MMC Card Reader (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0647

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

02:00.2 System peripheral: Broadcom Corporation BCM57765/57785 MS Card Reader (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0647

02:00.3 System peripheral: Broadcom Corporation BCM57765/57785 xD-Picture Card Reader (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0647

03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 8230

   Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce

```

ifconfig -a gives

```

enp2s0f0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.13  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::221a:6ff:fe18:813f  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 20:1a:06:18:81:3f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 10  bytes 2240 (2.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 19  bytes 2104 (2.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 2  bytes 140 (140.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2  bytes 140 (140.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 24:fd:52:6e:f5:6b  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

ifconfig gives

```

enp2s0f0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.13  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::221a:6ff:fe18:813f  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 20:1a:06:18:81:3f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 10  bytes 2240 (2.1 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 19  bytes 2104 (2.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 2  bytes 140 (140.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2  bytes 140 (140.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 24:fd:52:6e:f5:6b  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 

```

In the gentoo install, I have a wired connection if I put net.eth0 in a runlevel or run /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start ; just having net.lo in a runlevel doesn't do it.

lspci -k gives

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0649

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57785 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0647

   Kernel driver in use: tg3

02:00.1 SD Host controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM57765/57785 SDXC/MMC Card Reader (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0647

02:00.2 System peripheral: Broadcom Corporation BCM57765/57785 MS Card Reader (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0647

02:00.3 System peripheral: Broadcom Corporation BCM57765/57785 xD-Picture Card Reader (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0647

03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 8230

   Kernel driver in use: rtl8192ce

```

ifconfig -a gives

```

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.13  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether 20:1a:06:18:81:3f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 467  bytes 157270 (153.5 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 447  bytes 73048 (71.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 16  bytes 1120 (1.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 16  bytes 1120 (1.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

ifconfig gives

```

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.13  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        ether 20:1a:06:18:81:3f  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 469  bytes 157398 (153.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 447  bytes 73048 (71.3 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 16

        

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 16  bytes 1120 (1.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 16  bytes 1120 (1.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

dmesg | grep -i rtl gives

```

[    1.670898] rtl8192ce: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU_B.bin

[    1.671696] rtlwifi: Firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU_B.bin not available

```

and I don't  seem to have a wireless interface.

----------

## khayyam

 *coffeecat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [    1.670898] rtl8192ce: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU_B.bin
> 
> ...

 

coffeecat ... you're missing sys-kernel/linux-firmware which includes rtl8192cfwU_B.bin

best ... khay

----------

## DONAHUE

rtl8192cfwU_B.bin is part of linux-firmware, if you tried to 

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

 you may have missed an error message. Run

```
ls -l /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU_B.bin
```

 to see if it is present, you should see *Quote:*   

> ~ # ls -l /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU_B.bin
> 
> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14800 Jun 12 14:10 /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU_B.bin

  if you don't, rerun 

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

 and recheck 

[have not used wicd in a while, but IIRC, a wicd user uses wicd for wired not net.<wired interface name> and /etc/conf.d/net]

----------

## coffeecat

I've emerged linux-firmware,  /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfwU_B.bin exists, but I still can't connect.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
ifconfig -a

ifconfig

dmesg | grep -i rtl

dmesg | grep -i <your interface name>
```

----------

## coffeecat

I rebuilt the kernel with rtl8192ce as a module, and it works now. Thank you!

----------

